# High testosterone level



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

I had my hormone levels tested the other day. Apparently my testosterone level is almost 9 times what my estrogen and progesterone level is in my body. No wonder I feel so out of whack!!!!!! Has anyone dealt with anything like this before? There's not a whole lot of info on the internet about it. I knew that test was going to come back out of range because of my body, I actually told her before the test that it was going to be off. My body acts much more like a man's body than a woman's body and generally feels more like a man's body. I build muscle like there is no tomorrow and make major strength gains (like 5-10 pound or more increases in weight lifted in just a 2 day period) I have a feeling that's where all my rages are coming from, etc. Please, if anyone has dealt with this before, I need some help. My doctor is reluctant to send me to an endocrinologist (heck if I know why, they're the ones trained in dealing with #### like this). I'm tired of trying to get doctors to listen to me that there is something wrong.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Honu, I'm no help to you at all but I hope that someone finally listens to you!! Have you done a bit of googling to see if you can come up with anything that might make your doctor listen to you? (although surely if you're having such high levels in a test result they HAVE to listen by now!!!?!?!)


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

I hope so Screamer, but I'm not sure I've convinced them yet. I asked to be referred to an endocrinologist and my OB/GYN said that there wasn't any reason yet to go that far. I almost fell over. Endocrinologists are trained in hormone stuff, I would think that would be exactly where I should go. The only things that I can come up with is 1. Possible Pituitary Tumor (although most say low testosterone, not high as a symptom, but still a long shot) 2. Adrenal Gland Tumor 3. Ovarian Cancer You'd think any one of those three would be important to do more testing for..... I guess I'll know more this afternoon hopefully as to what the next steps will be. Thanks for the support!


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

(((Honu)))You're going to have to be aggressive and *insist* that your dr. refer you to an endocrinologist.You have to make him listen.Whether or not the dr. thinks this is a concern is not the point. You are the patient and if you feel the need to have this checked, they should oblige you.Let us know how it goes.I hope this can all be resolved.Jeanne xo


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks Jeanne. I'm trying to get them to listen. It just seems like this isn't a common problem so no one really has any idea what to do with it because only one value is raised, not the lot of them like I guess they would expect if I had PCOS. I don't know. I'm so tired and angry and frustrated. I've got three weeks to find a treatment that works that doesn't make me sick or tired. At the rate I'm going, I'm still going to be like this on the cruise. So much for having a "fun" vacation with my man. It's frustrating as well because when one of the doctors calls you about something, it's at the end of the day, so if you have to schedule with anyone else, it's impossible to do until the next day so you've wasted a whole day. Grrrrrr. I don't trust the lot of them at all.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hmmm sorry, I am of no help whatsoever. Just keep at them until they listen if they won't. I am (in terms of my IBS, off to see GI specialist number 5 or is it number 6?!?!) and demand they try and help me cause so far nothing is working.Let us know what happens and how you go! I'll have my fingers crossed you are better for your cruise.


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks Screamer. I'm going to try and push for what I need now. It's so hard sometimes when you depend on a doctors, you don't want to burn bridges, you know? I guess it's a good thing that I did push for the endocrinologist because anything that's happening in my body isn't good. If it's PCOS, I've probably got insulin resistance which I guess is kind of like a precursor to diabetes which I'd need to get in control. If it's a pituitary tumor or adrenal tumor, an endocrinologist would need to be consulted as well. Sigh. Oh well.


----------



## Reandy (Aug 25, 2007)

Yes indeed get to and Endo, BUT be sure to screen them to make sure they will help you. I have also been and am going back to an endoc. My experience with a few of them is that; although they do specialize in hormones the vast majority of the doctors deal and want to deal with diabetics and not other hormoneal problems. Just make sure you find one who is interested in your overall health, i'm still trying to find one. Also as a natural help......any SOY product. Soy is natures estrogen and could help boost your natural production of estrogen vs testosterine. Of course you still need to find out why the imbalance is there. I have had to go on an anti-androgen and increase my HRT. Have been on this program for 19 years. It helps somewhat, but when I miss my dosage the problems increase. I have been tested for Stem Cell damage, Pituary and they said that we have 2 pit's one internal and one external. The study suspect that although my internal was producing the hormones needed my external Pit was not delivering them properly if at all. I sympathize with your delima. I know of at least one other lady who sufferes from the same, my heart goes out to both of you, the other lady could grow a beard better than most men. She too is now starting anti-androgen supplements. They can be expensive. God Bless and pray you find the doctors that will helpRenandy


----------



## sweetmm24 (Aug 30, 2007)

Honu,I understand what you are going through and have found as much on this matter as you. I have had my blood test done and my testosterone levels are about 6 times higher then they should be for me. My primary doctor sent me to a specialist and he ordered a specific test. Today I went in and had my test. They had blood drawn with specific test done on it, and then they gave me an injection of "cortrosin" (i beleive i spelled it right). It is a really expensive shot, coast about $100 bucks for one shot without insurance. Then the doctor had me wait for one hour in the office and then they had more blood drawn to test again. I guess what they were testing for was to see if I have a blockage in my adrenal glands. So tonight I got home and tried to find out why would something like this would happen and what would be the cause. I can't find the axact reason whay this would happen, but I was reading on some of the effects if my adrenal glands where messed up and all my symptoms match.So my recomendation to you is go to a different doctor and have them check you out. Check into this adrenal gland thing and find out if it matches some of your symptems.Good luck and wish you the best.Marlo


----------

